# Animal jobs direct courses?



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi guys I have been doing loads of online course research, as I cannot afford to lose hours and go to college and there is no good courses near me. Soo I have asked on another post about online courses, but have since found these guys Animal jobs direct. They seem to have a good range of courses but has anyone done any of them?? . I liked the look of the dog behaviour and management advanced one ,as it seems really in depth . I really don`t want to be doing an easy course:lol2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I am not sure I would trust a course that when you hit the link to the awarding body it hits an error page


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Kare said:


> I am not sure I would trust a course that when you hit the link to the awarding body it hits an error page


Did it not work for you? , was it the left side which says three awarding bodies then it lists them , one being NCFE I just tried and it clicked on them. :2thumb:


----------



## RobynHood. (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi there, do you have a link to the last thread you posted about it? Or maybe to some of the answers in general online courses? I'm interested in the same as you (stay at home mam so can't go to college)


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Where do you live? Anyone near Bedford or would you travel to Bedford?


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

God where is bedford lol, Im near Liverpool . I work all week so need an online one and Im ,well lets say close to 40 LOL. RobynHood Hiya , Im not sure about Animal Jobs Direct but they have lots of courses. One place that got great reviews is Stonebridge college which has online animal courses accredited by NCFE. Also home learning college and NCC got good reviews on a few forums I found while researching. Im looking for something better than a cert and I hear Compass are Ok . I want to do Animal behaviour or canine studies , Im more into reptiles but there is not much on offer rep wise. I hear that a lot of the animal care diplomas are very basic ,so thats no good for me I know a lot about dogs and rep care .


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I maybe incorrect but I seem to recall a friend mentioning a LANTRA accedited course she was doing in dog behaviour. Maybe another direction to google from? :whistling2:


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

https://www.stonebridge.uk.com/course/animal-psychology this is the one I found


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

If you can't do courses at collage in day time a lot of collages do evening courses, I personally don't trust courses online as some employers don't recognise them as qualifications and it could be a scam. Some dog trainers run courses at weekends


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

lisadew24 said:


> If you can't do courses at collage in day time a lot of collages do evening courses, I personally don't trust courses online as some employers don't recognise them as qualifications and it could be a scam. Some dog trainers run courses at weekends


I know but the closest to me is 2 hours away and prob £3000,way too much for me and I dont drive , looked loads and there is nothing near me in Southport :gasp:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Learn Direct do some animal courses. I was doing dog behaviour/training, got it on offer for £200... still haven't finished it and it's been nearly 2 years :blush: 
I got it while I was unemployed to put something on the CV but got a job shortly afterwards and it's now forgotten about under my bed!


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm also interested in a distance learning qualification in animal care (already doing a degree so I don't have the time/money for college!) but I have never been able to find any that seem 100% legit and respected, so while I have nothing of value to add I'm also hoping someone has some solid info


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

The problem with online courses is that there is no practice application and hands on works. For such topics like behavioural management theory on its ownay not be enough for potential employers. 

If I wanted to find a behavioural specialist I'd want someone who had a more hands on qualification. It would be like hiring someone to bak a cake for a 21st birthday when they have only ever read a recipe book.

Is suggest you should save up and do the evening courses, you'll get so much more from them.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

genevie said:


> I'm also interested in a distance learning qualification in animal care (already doing a degree so I don't have the time/money for college!) but I have never been able to find any that seem 100% legit and respected, so while I have nothing of value to add I'm also hoping someone has some solid info


I found a review site and a mums forum and stonebridge college( that I did the link for) got good reviews . Compass have a big range of courses and I know someone from the Lizard section, who did a course with them and really rated them :2thumb: Ideally I want to do herpetology but also looked into animal behaviour.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

AB's said:


> The problem with online courses is that there is no practice application and hands on works. For such topics like behavioural management theory on its ownay not be enough for potential employers.
> 
> If I wanted to find a behavioural specialist I'd want someone who had a more hands on qualification. It would be like hiring someone to bak a cake for a 21st birthday when they have only ever read a recipe book.
> 
> Is suggest you should save up and do the evening courses, you'll get so much more from them.


So agree with this, I work as a technician in the animal care department at my local college. I wouldn't really put much stock in most of the online courses I've seen as reading about doing something is one thing but being able to actually do it in practice is another matter.
Some of the students can pass there written assignments no problem but then don't do as well in there practical assessments and vice versa.

A friend did a dog grooming one online all she had to do was pay and read the folder they sent here then answer questions online that were covered in the folder so she had the answers right in front of her. I'm sure there are some good ones out there just commenting on the ones I've seen.


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

I do agree that the lack of practical work isn't ideal. Most people wouldn't hire a babysitter whose never looked after a baby, for example. However for me, my degree (unfortunately nothing to do with animals or anything scientific!) is the most important thing to me and it's not something I can really neglect, so if there was an online qualification that could help me get my foot in the door anywhere, it would be helpful. Out of over a hundred job applications to various places, I've only had 2 job interviews, so really I'm looking for anything that could boost my appeal.

I think I've seen a distance learning course in zoology (I believe) before, which was accredited by a leading organisation and included a small amount of practical work; I think it was around the £2,000 region. My hope is that there'd be some other similar qualifications out there that are a bit cheaper!



micky0 said:


> I found a review site and a mums forum and stonebridge college( that I did the link for) got good reviews . Compass have a big range of courses and I know someone from the Lizard section, who did a course with them and really rated them :2thumb: Ideally I want to do herpetology but also looked into animal behaviour.


I'll take a look at that


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

There is always voluntary work , which is what I had in mind :2thumb:


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nearly everyone nowadays has an animal qualification. I would say try and do voluntary work in a kennels, cattery or stables because a lot of employers like experience and it shows you have a passion for animals not just wanting to do it cuz they are cute and fluffy.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well I decided to go with the compass Herpetology one as I have tortoises/lizards/frog so It is an interest of mine . You can pay per module on that one ,better for me. I am going to look into some form of voluntary work too :2thumb:


----------



## respectreps (May 15, 2013)

*Herpetology courses / Animal Jobs Direct*

I'm studying the Herpetology diploma course with Animal Jobs Direct, I'm on module 3 now and have found it to be a great course. It is more detailed than the compass one as it's set at Level 3.

I agree that online courses don't give you the practical bits but on the other hand, this can be gained by volunteering. I did loads of research before signing up for this course and the practical courses are very expensive and impractical for many people such as myself. The Herpetology course I'm doing now cost just under £400 which I think is good value. They have other courses too and I started with the exotic animal housing/welfare course, this one was around £150. 

I hope this helps!


----------

